# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Mac OS - English Room >  How to Automatically Hide or Quit Inactive Apps in Mac OS X

## haminhjob

OS X is a productivity haven. Even if you’re a recently converted Windows fans, you’ll find that it’s surprisingly intuitive and easy to work with — so much so that you’ll end up getting more done in less time.

*But distractions still abound, which is why you should start using Quitter right now. With it, you’ll see yet another notable boost in day-to-day productivity.*

Have you ever been writing an essay, coding a new script, or editing a photo only to receive a ping from Slack, Twitter, Steam, or some other application? Nothing kills your concentration faster, and once your flow is broken, it can be almost impossible to get back.



*Quitter automatically hides or quits apps after they’ve been inactive for a period of time (i.e. you haven’t actively viewed them).* So the next time you’re in the zone, it can silently kill Twitter and you’ll keep working without risk of being pinged.

It’s also useful for keeping your desktop uncluttered.

*The app is simple.* You pick which apps to track, how long of an inactivity period each app should have, and whether that app should be hidden or quit once it becomes inactive.

Best of all, it’s completely free. No strings. No ads.

*Download Now:* Quitter (Free)

*How do you deal with distractions? Is Quitter something you’d find useful? Are there any other interesting apps we should know about? Let us know below in the comments!*

Image Credit: MacBook via Shutterstock

----------

